# PCD on 11/18/11



## TJS///M3 (Sep 13, 2004)

IT WAS AWESOME! 

My wife and I picked up our new X5, and we simply had a blast. The ride home to Connecticut was long (850 miles), but all we could talk about was how much fun we had. Jonathan, Andy, Jim and Ray, you guys do an awesome job. The facility and the atmosphere is top notch. Thank you!

Special thanks to Ray - that hot lap ride around in the M3 was a hell of a lot of fun. Crazy to see what the cars are really capable of. And thank you very much for taking the majority of the time to explain the features of the navigation - it was used all of the time on the way home - never had to consider pulling out a map. And you were right about the traffic outside Charlotte 

The factory really is amazing. And the museum is awesome too.

If any other members here on the forum were there last Friday, and I didn't get a chance to talk with you - I hope your experience was as great as ours :thumbup:

Tom and Mary


----------



## alewifebp (Sep 20, 2008)

Congrats. I had a great time at mine too.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the post! Glad you had a great time and a safe trip home.

Enjoy your new BMW!


----------

